# my cockatiel's best friend died



## maryam83 (Sep 19, 2009)

my cockatiel was extremely bonded to his budgie friend. They had been together for over three years since they were both babies. They were extremely bonded and did everything together. They would call out to each other if one went to a different room, groom each other, give each other kisses............ 

Anyway, my budgie passed away a few days ago. My cockatiel has been really angry. He keeps banging his beak against everything, being very aggressive, flying after us and flapping his wings against us; he flew on my shoulder and yanked on my earring over and over. He will not stop calling out for her. Its so heartbreaking to watch this. 

He goes to all their favorite spots and calls out for her...... then he will start over and look for her all over again. If anyone knows what I could do to make him feel better........... let me know. I'm really worried about him that he's going to get depressed and get sick.

thanks


----------



## Bev3801 (Nov 9, 2009)

.
I'm so sorry for your loss.

I had exactly the same thing happen with my 'tiel, Pierre, and budgie, Sadie . . . They LOVED each other. They shared a cage and were completely bonded. When my budgie died, Pierre (who also died just over a month ago) he was beside himself. He screamed for her, looked for her everywhere he went. It broke my heart.

I talked with an avian consultant (Liz Wilson) to see if she had any suggestions . . . she told me to put a mirror in his cage and that way he would feel as though he had another bird living with him. I tried it and it was his saving grace. It still took him time to get through his grief but the mirror helped tremendously.

My heart was broken more for Pierre than for myself when Sadie died. Try the mirror for your guy. I hope it helps him through! Please let me know if it helps!


----------



## maryam83 (Sep 19, 2009)

that is soooooooooo sad!!!! They look SO cute together....

its heartbreaking to hear stories like that. Those poor birds should not have to go through that. It makes me sad to hear stories like that. Thats how I feel...although I loved my little budgie dearly....i'm more sad for my cockatiel than for myself. He's such a sad little boy right now.

By the way, if you dont mind me asking... around how long would you say it took him to forget her and return to the bird he used to be? Also, how long did you have the budgie for..and how long did your cockatiel go on living after she passed away? Sorry for your loss. I know how hard it is. 

if any of my questions make you feel uncomfortable, you dont have to answer. thanks.


----------



## Bev3801 (Nov 9, 2009)

maryam83 said:


> that is soooooooooo sad!!!! They look SO cute together....
> 
> its heartbreaking to hear stories like that. Those poor birds should not have to go through that. It makes me sad to hear stories like that. Thats how I feel...although I loved my little budgie dearly....i'm more sad for my cockatiel than for myself. He's such a sad little boy right now.
> 
> ...



Your questions don't make uncomfortable at all! If the answers help, that's what really matters.

I started to notice a difference almost immediately. Pierre seemed a bit happier within 24 hours of my putting the mirror in his cage. Overall, I would say that within 7-10 days, Pierre was pretty much back to his normal self. At least outwardly . . . we all grieve inside for far longer than we show and I expect animals are the same.

Our budgie was only 7 years old when she died. She developed a respiratory illness that was misdiagnosed by an avian vet (of all people!) and by the time we got a correct diagnosis by another vet, it was too late for her. She and Pierre had been buddies for the entire 7 years but they'd shared a cage together for about 3 years. He was so protective of her . . . if she was away from the cage, he would scream for her until she returned to him. And she would look up at him with the most adoring look on her face . . . like he was her Adonis!

Pierre lived a year and a half after Sadie died . . . he had an inoperable tumor on his spine and we had to make the tough decision to help him over the rainbow bridge. He was only 13 years old . . . he came to us when he was about 3 and he'd been in a bad home so I don't know much about his early history.

Let me know if the mirror helps . . . I hope it does!


----------



## chunkat (Dec 2, 2009)

I guess...all life will experience grieving at some point in their life? maybe? Its been 3 days since Silka has died. My other cockatiels were extremely quiet those past few days, and they stopped playing around..it just seems like they were waiting for her to return. 

My pair of love birds had a fight and one of them attacked the other bird resulting in her death. No one was home to stop the fight, and she died from blood loss. Its weird..since love birds are so close to each other and they can be just as aggressive. But for some reason the lovebird who lived on (spazz) she didnt seem to be too depressed instead she was more focused on the male cockatiel (teddy) in the cage next to her. Maybe it was like a dominance thing...sexual thing? I dunno, but i know Teddy is very scared of Spazz. Shes very overpowering and bossy. mmm..

Sorry got a bit side track. Yeah I could also suggest the mirror if you dont want another bird, but i think the best thing is that you spend time with your cockatiel so he/she knows your there for him/her.


----------



## WallyBird (Nov 23, 2009)

chunkat said:


> Sorry got a bit side track. Yeah I could also suggest the mirror if you dont want another bird, but i think the best thing is that you spend time with your cockatiel so he/she knows your there for him/her.



Family and support from loved ones can help people overcome a devastating loss. Perhaps tiels are the same way. Your friendship and love is very important to your tiel, especially during such sad times. I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

I just read this post. I'm so sorry. That is really, really sad.  I know how you feel. I had to have my dog put to sleep recently and I've had him and his sister since they were 6 weeks old and he passed away at 16. I've been more worried and upset about how my other dog has taken it than what I've had to go through. It's awful when you can't really do anything for them. All you can do is be understanding, loving and attentive with them and help them through it. I hope your little man is doing a lot better now.


----------

